# Would like someone to animate my avatar with a "treatment"



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

NVM.RyukeDragon did a great job.If anybody made one,but someone beat them to it I would use them both so yeah.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> May I request somebody add purple myst to my avatar,and indent my name to it.
> Like in one cloud it would say "eternal" and in another it would say "myst",and maybe another it would say "kais".
> I would highly appreciate.
> And if it's possible to keep the myst clouds transparent so ridley appears in the background.
> ...


What's the significance of kais?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's my name.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> RyukeDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Just re-installed flash, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Man.I suck at editing images so thats why I asked for help.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

I tried working out the way you said you wanted it, I couldn't get the words in the mist to not look either illegible or like crap.

Here's what I came up with:






I might try expanding the image to the full allowed size and redoing it, not sure.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks it looks great.Can you keep at the size my original avatar is,and get rid of the background.
But it looks really good.

Edit:Im thinking that it would look better without the black hazey background,but im not sure so it would be great to have a choice.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

like that, but animated?

.gifs don't do anything but off/on transparency, that's the color of the avatar bar.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> like that, but animated?
> 
> .gifs don't do anything but off/on transparency, that's the color of the avatar bar.


Yeah like that.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> RyukeDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk I'll remake it in flash, hopefully this time it won't kill the colors :/

Edit: Man flash sucks.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

Never Mind.I like it.You don't have to bother yourself remaking it.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

There ya go.

If you prefer, I can resave the first one, the colors got murdered by flash, I've got a new program that works better.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> There ya go.


Thanks Im going to switch between the two very often.
Thanks again.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

You mean the one I am currently using.Shure why not.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Jun 9, 2008)

Yay, it doesn't look like crap!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 9, 2008)

RyukeDragon said:
			
		

> Yay, it doesn't look like crap!


Sweeet!
Thanks alot!


----------

